# Abfrage tabellenübergreifend



## larsoltmanns (15. März 2004)

Hallo,

habe 2 Tabellen mit folgenden Feldern:

a) products  -  products_id, products_model
b) products_to_categories  -  products_id, categories_id

Wie schreibe ich eine Abfrage, um folgende Liste zu bekommen:

products_id - products_model - categories_id

Die products_id ist in beiden Fällen die selbe, also der "Schlüssel" (wenn man das so nennt).

Freue mich auf Eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße

Lars


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. März 2004)

Hallo!


```
SELECT products.products_id, products.prod_model, products_to_categories.categories_id 
FROM products_to_categories INNER JOIN products ON products_to_categories.categories_id = products.products_id
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## AlexD1979 (16. März 2004)

Hi,
Ich denke ich habe das noch nicht so richtig verstanden, aber hört sich nach dem Problem an, was ich auch habe.

Ich habe eine Tabelle mit x,y,z Spalten, dabei enthalten die Spalten  y und z einen INT-Wert, (gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen INT und Integer in MySQL?) der in einer anderen Tabelle mit dieser ID verknüpft ist. (sein sollte).
int 1 = Offen
int 2 = geschlossen

Wie bekomme ich nun diese Beziehnung unter MySql hin? Oder geht das nicht so einfach? Ich weiß halt, man muss in der Kind-Tabelle den ID Wert als Primary definieren und in der Haupttabelle einen Fremdschlüssel einfügen, der auf die ID der Kindtabelle verweist. Nur finde ich das nicht unter MySQL.

Wenn ich einen Select schreibe auf die Haupttabelle, soll er mir in den Feldern y und z nicht die Zahl anzeigen, sondern der damit verknüpfte Text in der anderen Tabelle. Wie realisiert man das?

Gruß

Alexander


----------

